# LEGO Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy (Error 1330)



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

It seems that Lucasarts have messed up the retail version of LEGO Star Wars II.
Many people including me have been getting the message.....
"Error 1330. A file that is required cannot be installed because of the cabinet file........" during installation.

Lucasarts know about the problem and are trying to figure out a resolution.
More can be read at.....

http://forums.lucasarts.com/thread.jspa?threadID=114543&tstart=0

There is another fix in the Lucasarts support forum but I dont know if this is breaking forum rules so I wont post it.

Thanx for reading. Just thought I would let people know.


----------



## AKPCDR (Sep 16, 2006)

Simply Renaming the cab in this meathod does not work it needs to be coppied while the error message is visible.

Part One
1) Insert your CD
2) Go to start --> My computer
3) Double click your Hard drive
4) Click File ---> New ---> Folder 
5) You should now have a folder called "New Folder" Rename it whatever you want.
6) Leave this window OPEN...

Part Two
1) Go to start --> My computer (This should open a new window ontop of your other one...)
2) Right click on your CD Drive, and choose Explore
3) You should now see a list of the files on the CD. 
4) Click Edit ---> Select All (Or Press Ctl + A) This will highlight all of the files
5) Click Edit ---> Copy (Or Press Ctl + C)
6) Switch windows so your new folder is in view... Click Edit ----> Paste (Or press Ctl + V) Give it some time... You now have your CD Copied to your hard drive...
7) Leave this window open... You now have TWO windows open. The "New Folder" you created, and your CD drive.

Part Three
1) In your new folder window single click the Default~1 file (It is now highlighted)
2) Press delete on your key board, and choose YES (Not to worry... It is still on the CD)
3) Click the "Setup" file... There are two, and you want the one with the blue icon with 2 triangles... 
4) Follow the set up directions
5) BOING! You just got an error that says the "Default~1.cab" is missing... (Remember we deleted it!) DO NOT CLICK ANYTHING! LEAVE THE WINDOW OPEN THAT SAYS RETRY!
6) Bring your CD Drive window to the front.
7) Single Click on the Default~1 file.
8) Click Edit ---> Copy (Or CTL + C)
9) Switch to your "New Folder" Window 
10) Click Edit ----> Paste (Or Ctl + V) Give it a bit to copy! It is a big file! (Bout 4 mins on a newer computer...)
11) When it is done copying, go back to the "Retry" Window that we left open... 
12) CLICK RETRY! 

Weeeee! It should now install! Hope that helps! And Great work Jaadogg8!


----------



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

None of the above is needed now as Lucasarts have just released a patch for the game.

You can get the appropriate update for your game from here......

http://support.lucasarts.com/patches/LSW2_Update1_01.htm

I'm off to test and hopefully at last play this game!


----------



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

**Update**

The patch worked for me! This 26 year old kid is happy once again


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Is the game any good?


----------



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

> Is the game any good?


Depends on the type of game you like. I know it's Lego and slightly kiddie but I think the games great now that I can play it. Loads of extra enhancements over the original. 

You should download the demo, try it out and see for yourself.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Not an option. My computer in my specs is actually RIP. 
I was thinking about snagging a console version.


----------

